# pantacollant - plurale o singolare?



## Dimaya

Buongiorno a tutti,
mi potete aiutare, per favore? Come si dice in italiano "pantacollant elasticizzato" o "pantacollant elasticizzati"? O forse più corretto già usare la parola inglese "leggings" ("leggings elasticizzati"?).
Grazie mille in anticipo.


----------



## Tigana

Ciao
La parola inglese "leggings" è usata molto comunemente anche in italiano  , in alternativa io direi "pantacollant elasticizzati".


----------



## nikis

Tigana said:


> Ciao
> La parola inglese "leggings" è usata molto comunemente anche in italiano  , in alternativa io direi "pantacollant elasticizzati".


 

"Pantacollant elasticizzati" è grammaticalmente corretto, ma i pantacollant per essere tali devono per forza essere elasticizzati. Per cui direi o *leggings *(che preferisco) o semplicemente *pantacollant*.


----------



## Montesacro

Leggings?
Ammazza, che brutto!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tigana said:


> Ciao
> La parola inglese "leggings" è usata molto comunemente anche in italiano  , in alternativa io direi "pantacollant elasticizzati".


Ah si?
Sarà che io non ne indosso e quindi non ne acquisto, ma è la prima volta che sento usare leggings in italiano.
Ai miei tempi di usava fuseau che infatti è presente nei dizionari italiani, mentre leggings non lo è.

http://old.demauroparavia.it/46840


----------



## Necsus

Neanche io li acquisto, per me, ma per le bambine sì, e posso testimoniare che in tutti i negozi il cartellino ormai riporta _leggings_ (Wiki).
_Pantacollant_ comunque è un sostantivo maschile plurale.


----------



## Tigana

nikis said:


> "Pantacollant elasticizzati" è grammaticalmente corretto, ma i pantacollant per essere tali devono per forza essere elasticizzati. Per cui direi o *leggings *(che preferisco) o semplicemente *pantacollant*.


 

Hai ragione, *pantacollant*  e basta, ma anche io preferisco dire *leggings.*
*Fuseau *invece fa molto anni '80


----------



## Montesacro

Ma non si dovrebbe scrivere _i fuseaux_?

E' vero che le regole per la formazione del plurale delle parole straniere non si trasferiscono in italiano, però in questo caso stiamo parlando di un qualcosa che "nasce" già plurale.


----------



## Dimaya

Grazie1000 a tutti voi, 
adesso tocca a me scegliere la variante più adeguata. Io preferirei "pantacollant" (per le ragione patriotiche, mi piace la lingua italiana), ma in quanto che dobbiamo usare questa frase sul cartellino, usiamo "leggings" (il mondo si sta anglicizzando...).


----------



## Montesacro

Dimaya said:


> Grazie1000 a tutti voi,
> adesso tocca a me scegliere la variante più adeguata. Io preferirei "pantacollant" (per ragion*i *patrio*t*tiche, mi piace la lingua italiana), ma *poiché* dobbiamo usare questa frase sul cartellino, usiamo "leggings" (il mondo si sta anglicizzando...).


 
Anche se _pantacollant_ suona più come un francesismo fasullo...


----------



## nikis

Montesacro said:


> Anche se _pantacollant_ suona più come un francesismo fasullo...


 

Sono d'accordo: pantacollant è bruttino e vecchio, leggings è molto fashion come termine!


----------



## Angelica85

Io pensavo che il motivo per cui non si usa "fuseau" è proprio perché sono diversi da quelli in voga ora... I fuseau arrivano fino alla caviglia, mentre il leggings arrivano a metà polpaccio o addirittura appena sotto il ginocchio.. mi sbaglio?


----------



## milanoinnevata

Angelica85 said:


> Io pensavo che il motivo per cui non si usa "fuseau" è proprio perché sono diversi da quelli in voga ora... I fuseau arrivano fino alla caviglia, mentre il leggings arrivano a metà polpaccio o addirittura appena sotto il ginocchio.. mi sbaglio?


Credo di no, ce n'erano diversi modelli all'epoca così come adesso. Credo che il motivo sia solo che i "fuseaux" (io l'ho sempre visto scritto così, al plurale) andavano di moda negli anni '80, periodo che abbiamo molto preso in giro per la moda un po' discutibile... quindi per riproporre un capo pressoché identico, hanno preferito utilizzare il termine inglese (gli inglesi li chiamavano leggings anche negli anni '80. Evidentemente non si fanno i nostri stessi problemi!)


----------



## VolaVer

Tigana said:


> Hai ragione, *pantacollant* e basta, ma anche io preferisco dire *leggings.*
> *Fuseau *invece fa molto anni '80


Sì, negli anni '80 si diceva *fuseau*, ma anche _panta*calze*_ ! O almeno lo facevo (e indossavo) io.
_Panta*collant*_ è un termine calcato a metà dal francese, no?!

Giusto qualche giorno fa parlavo di un mio paio di pantacalze con mia madre e lei, che non è proprio la più trendy del mondo, mi ha detto:
"Ma non sai che adesso si chiamano leggings?"
...


----------



## Tigana

VolaVer said:


> Sì, negli anni '80 si diceva *fuseau*, ma anche _panta*calze*_ ! O almeno lo facevo (e indossavo) io.


 
Ti confesso che "pantacalze" non l'avevo mai sentito  però è un termine simpatico


----------



## VolaVer

Non sono sola, eheh.


----------



## oliver3

Tigana said:


> Ti confesso che "pantacalze" non l'avevo mai sentito  però è un termine simpatico


I fuseaux da freeclimbing, tra noi rocciatori, li chiamavamo "pàntatròia"... 
Erano gli anni '80. Mitici per l'arrampicata.


----------

